# My ratty seems to like licking anything metal?



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Zippers, cans, my computer desk... you name it. If he can find it, he'll lick it. I clean all surfaces regularly so it isn't food. He seems to only do this with metal! Maybe it's the coldness, I'm not sure. I find it strange. ??? Anything I should be worried about?


----------



## KingKrazy (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't let him near any knives or scissors (basically any metal edge that he can lick and cut his tongue). Other than that, I wouldn't worry about it... Unless he started eating metal. Until then, you don't have a problem. Just keep surfaces clean.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I figured as much. I wouldn't let him near anything near sharp.  That's all I've been trying to do, cleaning them regularly so he doesn't get a lick of something not good for him. Thanks.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

It could just be the taste of the metal. I know when I was young the fact that pennies tasted weird fascinated me... :


----------



## KingKrazy (Feb 17, 2010)

Alexc844 said:


> It could just be the taste of the metal. I know when I was young the fact that pennies tasted weird fascinated me... :


Yum...

The taste of a million people's germs... At least.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

KingKrazy said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> > It could just be the taste of the metal. I know when I was young the fact that pennies tasted weird fascinated me... :
> ...


Yeah well, I used to eat dirt, too. XD


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, one of my ratties (no name yet) licks me nonstop every time my hand is in their cage. I guess my hand tastes good


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Rats are wierd. That is my only comment.



(I don't think it is a concern)


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

it's like why some rats will only bite certain body parts xD
I have a girl Peaches, who will only bite my elbows.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Kiko said:


> it's like why some rats will only bite certain body parts xD
> I have a girl Peaches, who will only bite my elbows.


Lemmi would only bite (like a strong nip, not an actual bite) my feet! I thought it was so weird! But I'm glad to see other rats do it too...


----------

